# 3M In Northern Ireland



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Can anyone advise where I can buy 3m compound, polish range in NI

Thanks


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

theres a place on the montgomery rd does 3m stuff m8 i will pop up if you want


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Billy for the texts, ill give them a ring and see what they have


----------



## sjstrange (Sep 11, 2007)

BillyT said:


> theres a place on the montgomery rd does 3m stuff m8 i will pop up if you want


Which place on montgomery road is that?? cheers


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Coachfinish - Donegal Avenue, Belfast.
Think they also do the Mirka ones too, which are supposedly rebranded Menzerna.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

sjstrange said:


> Which place on montgomery road is that?? cheers


P&E Motor Factors 
02890 704343
38 Unit 2 Montgomery Business Park
Montgomery Road
Belfast, BT6 9HL


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

BillyT said:


> P&E Motor Factors
> 02890 704343
> 38 Unit 2 Montgomery Business Park
> Montgomery Road
> Belfast, BT6 9HL


P&E are the boys to go too, but there are plenty around Belfast too. Coachfinish, Karcraft and Carparts to name a few others.

P&E gave me the best price on a Sungun recently and are definately the easiest to get on with, without being spoken to like you're an idiot because they don't think you're in the Motortrade.


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Barron Brennan in Pennybridge, Ballymena do it.


----------

